# Hey Siri, warm-up the battery



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm the developer of Stats app for Tesla and I wrote this article which shows how to add a Siri command and automation to add a top-off charge to your car and then use automation to restore the charge limit to the usual level:


----------

